# similar threads vb plugin



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

What is the name of the VB plug-in that provides the "Here are the similar threads we found" search box?

thanks.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=151714


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

awesome.. thanks. No wonder I couldn't find it -- the mod is written for 3.6.x and 3.8. 

I'm running 3.7



But the 3.8 version still works in 3.7

:up:


----------

